# Losing shark bait



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

Shark fisherman. How often do you lose bait to smaller sharks. I just launched a pompan skeleton Just curious


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty often while fishing inshore.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

It's real simple. Big bait / Big fish. A small shark will nibble on a 20 lb bait but a good shark will eat it.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Georgia tater said:


> Shark fisherman. How often do you lose bait to smaller sharks. I just launched a pompan skeleton Just curious


I don't necessarily lose a bait unless I am fishing sound side and the crabs are bad. With that being said, I have had several runs with unsuccessful hookups due to large baits and small sharks. If you're asking have I been bait-robbed by smaller sharks- the answer is I don't think so. It's usually crabs. When it comes to sharking, patience (as well as cold beer and good company) is a virtue. Good luck!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If you use a big bait like a stingray you aren't likely to get a small shark and fish and crabs don't usually mess with it.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Just curious how long others will let a bait soak without a run before bringing it in to check?


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

I am no pro a sharking but for my bigger drum baits I like to us rubber bands so smaller fishor crabs cant pull it off the hook as easy


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I had a dinner plate size ray and a whole Bonita soak for about 5 hrs. The blade on the paddle broke and I didn't feel like paddling out with a one sided paddle so I just left them out with out checking. After 5 hours the back half of the bonita was picked by crabs down to the bone and the ray was fine.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

AndyS said:


> Just curious how long others will let a bait soak without a run before bringing it in to check?


If it's a casted bait maybe an hr and check it. If all is good then throw back. Simple to get back to soaking. Not much effort.

If a yakked bait I'll let it sit a while, depending on the bait. If a ray it will sit a long time. Usually I'll let it sit a decent amount of time until someone else needs to run bait and I'll check as well if it's been a decent time


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

AndyS said:


> Just curious how long others will let a bait soak without a run before bringing it in to check?


If I'm using anything other than a Ray, I will usually check or change it out within 2 hours; any longer your usually feeding the crabs.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

For keeping the smaller sharks off, go big or go home.
Fish a large whole bait fish or large chunk of ray. 
Also, use a stinger or take the time to rig the bait with hook to rear of the bait. 
Don't be afraid to use multiple hooks, a needle, some twine and zipties can be very helpful.

When fishing some softer baits, e.g. Bobo or Mullet, try some pantyhose.
Yes pantyhose, it will keep the crabs & small fish from pecking it apart as easily.
When you know the crabs are bad, you just have to bother with checking and rebaiting more often, no getting around it.


----------

